# iGallop!



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

oh, WOW! LOL


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

hahahaha! looks like they could be simulating something else there too......


----------



## HorseLuvr (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL, I saw iGallop in an iPod Store. I got to try it out - It really feels like you are on a horse! LOL


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't really watch the video while in class, but I can say that I saw one of these a few years ago at an airport store, being super bored with my five hour wait I decided to try it out and found it super boring. Maybe I wasn't doing it right, but it didn't really feel like riding and I found it to not feel like much of a work out.


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

HAHA... looks like fun


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL that looks like fun! :lol:


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmm, interesting......


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

On second thought...It might be good to teach people how to ride before burdening a poor horse with unbalanced hands and strong legs! lol
It might also be able to teach people (i.e. ME) how to gallop - without all the, you know - risk of falling off and killing myself! :lol:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I did finally get to watch the video and i have to add I LOVE ELLEN!!!!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

I think its actually a good idea, of course Im sure its a pretty penny, but its a good way for people, im not sure if its entirely safe for children, but to get balance, before stepping into the stirrups.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

riddlesdarkangel5 said:


> hahahaha! Looks like they could be simulating something else there too......


hahaha!:d


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitely different...

I love Ellen too. She's just great.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah there is always some cool cat that will have fun with it !!!!!!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol, that's hilarious! Is that your vid?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

o lordy, what will they make next?


----------



## MegaBraden (Jun 27, 2009)

That doesnt look nasty at all... haha


----------

